

Homeownership should not be part of the American Dream - cwan
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2011/03/15/homeownership-should-not-be-part-of-the-american-dream/

======
lukesandberg
agreed. The American dream should be about opportunity and hard work. Not
specific material gain. There are too many distortionary government programs
that encourage home ownership when in fact owning a home can be a disasterous
financial decision.

Hopefully minimum downpayments will be raised and things like mortgage
interest tax deductions will be phased out.

